# Is there a thudbuster great use?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess there is more than one forum i could have written this.
@ 63 i want to simplify to 2 bikes wich is close to one with a spare when D bike
is not rolling. Living up north now i love my 27.5x3.0 FS(130/120) but a bit more rubber might be better.
Since Fats are mostly HT i am considering going with
-a 29+ HT
-a 3.8 HT
- a 4.5 HT
Using a thudbuster would offer me more bike selection.
So i am looking for a year round bike, not too heavy, not too expensive, 
tires between 2.8 and 4.8.
I weight 140 pounds, do not focus on speed, i enjoy climbing,
some flow and some technical sections.
Any bike suggestion or input is welcome.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I've had trouble dialing in a Thudbuster and eventually gave up on it. Moved to a Cirrus Cycles Kinekt and love it. Have heard good things about Redshift's version, but have not tried one.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Thudbusters really shine for commuting on rock hard tires over crappy pavement. Lose a couple of psi in your back tire for equivalent effect.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've have 2 different types of Thudbuster,

A far better solution is a Brooks sprung saddle.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I have several TB's and find them best in the winter on a fat bike when the trails get postholed and then refrozen. I also like them for gravel riding on a hardtail. I bought a redshift last year, and while it works, it is sensitive about rider weight. At 170, I am at the upper range of what I think you can really tune it to. It's now on my wife's fat bike, and at 120, it works great for her. I don't need one all the time, but it is a nice option to throw on when needed.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW, the ShockStop is about the same weight as the TB short travel, and is only offered in a 27.2 diameter. Also, a suspension post is mandatory for stoker comfort if you ride a tandem- happy stoker, happy life...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

For mainly riding on gravel on a hard tail would the long travel option be overkill?

Thank you.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

acer66 said:


> For mainly riding on gravel on a hard tail would the long travel option be overkill?
> 
> Thank you.


You don't want that much travel. A sprung Brooks saddle is a better option. I have a thudbuster, but don't like it much.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've used thudbuster st on a hardtail titanium for years....they do the job of protecting the grundle from sudden hits for sure. thudbusters do wear out the bushings and they wobble a bit but (a) it isn't actually a big deal (b) repair/refresh kits are cake to install


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

c_m_shooter said:


> A sprung Brooks saddle is a better option.


Good god. The most sure-fire way I know to curb someone's enthusiasm for cycling in general is to stick them onto one of those malformed leather ass hatchets.

Back to the OP, I ride the Kinekt post on my commuter and sometimes on multi-day trips.

In order to get any of the tire combo's you're after you're either going to need a fatbike, or a full custom something-or-other.

If I could only have one bike forevermore it would probably be a Trek Farley with 27.5 x 4.5" tires for winter and 29 x 3" in summer.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Good god. The most sure-fire way I know to curb someone's enthusiasm for cycling in general is to stick them onto one of those malformed leather ass hatchets.


Once again we disagree Mike. 

Once upon a time I would have echoed what you're saying. Many are the old bikes mangled in my impecunious youth, and the first thing I did was to chuck the triple sprung Brooks saddles.

Then about 12 years ago I was having a disagreement with another cyclist about the ride-ability of the old timer bikes.

TLDR I ended up riding 200km through the Scottish Highlands in a day on a 1935 single speed rod brake bike to prove a point (which was that back then that was normal and perfectly feasible)

It proved another point though. A triple sprung Brooks saddle is a wondrous thing.

I passed the 150km mark which is usually where the saddle pain is getting to be noticeable, the 175km mark where I'm usually consoling myself I'm nearly home and can stand up for that distance if I have too, and finally reached home with the realisation that had been a painfree experience for my posterior. That was on a 75 year old saddle in sad condition.
The next day I ordered brand new B73 Brooks. It is much nicer than either of my ThudBusters, and because it rocks side to side as you pedal there is no chafe.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Velobike said:


> Once again we disagree Mike.


Yep.

I've tried them a few times. I understand the process. They don't fit me -- simple as that.

The zealots that insisted there was No Other Way than these -- and whose opinions I respected enough to get one of my own and try it ~25 years ago -- are no longer using them, either.

No one product works for everyone, everywhere.

The only problem I have with the above is the people that insist that this one does.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Yep.
> 
> I've tried them a few times. I understand the process. They don't fit me -- simple as that.
> 
> ...


They're definitely not the solution to all saddle problems.

I think it depends on the riding position, and these were generally fitted to a bike with an upright position, and that's where I use them. They were not fitted to sports bikes.

The old-timers probably spent many more hours riding in a week than we do, and an uncomfortable saddle wouldn't have achieved the popularity of these did.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Velobike said:


> They're definitely not the solution to all saddle problems.
> 
> I think it depends on the riding position, and these were generally fitted to a bike with an upright position, and that's where I use them. They were not fitted to sports bikes.
> 
> The old-timers probably spent many more hours riding in a week than we do, and an uncomfortable saddle wouldn't have achieved the popularity of these did.


The bikes evolved just like the roads. 130 years ago there were no highways, no clean asphalted streets/roads. Horses were pulling bugeys with huge wheels, bikes were sold with tires 2 in wide minimum.
Just go back 7 years road bikes were limited to 23mm to often. I liked 28 because tires are the suspension.
Now many go with gravel bikes, the 23 trend is not as strong because our streets and roads are poorly maintained.

We also have preferences more upright or not.
I like a saddle with some padding i do not used padded pants and i like 
my bar about 1-3 cm higher than my saddle.
Some go with trends, some just know what they like.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Velobike said:


> It proved another point though. A triple sprung Brooks saddle is a wondrous thing.
> 
> The next day I ordered brand new B73 Brooks. It is much nicer than either of my ThudBusters, and because it rocks side to side as you pedal there is no chafe.


The Brooks saddles are far from the only option if you want a little lateral movement for comfort -- my Nexride + Rinsten spring clone combo works pretty well for much the same reasons, with the added benefit that there's a lot more room for tuning the feel.

The only real downside I've come across was that the stock Nexride saddle was too wide (200mm) to easily get behind, but I solved that pretty easily with a hacksaw (cut it down to ~140mm & then reattached the fabric covering).



mikesee said:


> No one product works for everyone, everywhere.


I usually take this a step further and would assert that the best setup for any given person is likely one that no one else has tried before.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My sig.oth. loved the thudbuster we had on the back of our tandem, fwiw. That's a popular place to run one since the stoker doesn't generally get to see bumps coming.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the thudbuster is a good product that works well for it's intended purpose. I used one for awhile on a rigid bike and enjoyed the experience.


----------

